# Laurie/others: pancreas



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

First, L, how are you doing now? Update?I learned the other day that high blood calcium can actually cause pancreatitis. I think that's my answer to that! Also, thyroid disease, which I probably have as well, can cause major gyno problems, high chol, gallbladder issues - all of which I've had this past year - and on and on. Tomorrow I have to do the 24-hour urine test. Ugh. Happy Thanksgiving, by the way!


----------

